# Good substrate for neutral/alkaline tank?



## Packers (2 Sep 2011)

Hey, I'm new to the UKAPS forum and I wonder if I could get some advice.

I'm looking at setting up a new planted tank.  I currently have a 95L tank with colombo flora base.  This made my water quite acidic initially but this wore off after about 6 months and I am back to London tap-water parameters.  I don't use RO water.  I am now about to set up a new 60L heavily planted tank, primarily to be a home for my CPDs (Celestial Pearl Danios/Galaxy Rasboras) and I am looking at substrates again.  I am really tempted with ADA, except that it seems that this would also make the water acidic, and with London water there are suggestions that it may cloud the water.  The fish I'm keeping are all happier in neutral/alkaline water, and I don't really want to make the water acidic because with water changes of London water I worry about creating swings in pH, but I would like a good nutritious substrate for my plants.  So if anyone can help, I suppose my questions are:

Has anyone used ADA aquasoil in these conditions?  
Will it cloud my water?  
With water changes of hard, alkali London water will it settle to neutral in a relatively short time-frame?

Many thanks in anticipation!


----------



## dw1305 (2 Sep 2011)

Hi all,
You can use any substrate you like, the hard tap water will rapidly neutralise the acids, and any water changes will also buffer the water against further acidification. Personally I would use what ever fairly coarse grained sand you like the look of, almost certainly the cheapest sand in your local DIY/Builders merchant will be fine and it will cost literally pennies.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Packers (12 Sep 2011)

Thanks Darrel, I went for a combination of colombo flora base and sand in the end.  I hope that a "nutritious" substrate will give my plants a good start.


----------



## biffster (18 Jan 2012)

i know i am dragging this one up from last year 
i have used sharp sand from the builders merchant
it is not the yellow builders sand sharp sand is only 
ungraded river sand and a makes for a natural look  
and also works well with plants it needs little washing 
and looks just like the river bed because it is


----------

